

"The equivalent of a Berkeley course" - carlosgg
http://stat2x.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-equivalent-of-berkeley-course.html

======
ekm2
While this might look stupid,I have kept up with the Stat 2X classes mostly
because I like the instructor's voice.

